# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Կարեն Վարդանյանի անհետացումն ու սպանությունը

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբցիներից ոմանք երևի ճանաչում էին Կարեն Վարդանյանին: Չի բացառվում նույնիսկ, որ ակումբում գրանցված ու ակտիվ անդամ է եղել: 

Չեմ դնելու, Կարենի գովքն անեմ հիմա, որովհետև մենք առանձնապես լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ չէինք ու շատ բաների մասին խիստ հակադիր կարծիքներ ունեինք: Բայց էս պատմությունից մի տեսակ էղա:

Կարեն Վարդանյանը մարտի 17-ին իբր մեկնել է Դուբայ, բայց նրանից տեղեկություններ չեն եղել: Էրեկ նոր պարզվեց, որ սպանել են, դիակը թաղել: Ու էս ընթացքում էլ ինչ-որ մեկը մտել ա Կարենի ֆեյսբուքի էջ, չեքին էղել Դուբայում, գրել, որ աշխատանք ա գտել: 

Էս ոստիկանության հաղորդագրությունն ա:

Ահավոր պատմություն ա  :Sad:  Ցավակցություններս Կարենի հարազատներին:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2016), Վազգեն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Հոգուն խաղաղություն: Տխուր պատմություն ա:



Չեքին լինողը հնարավոր ա որ ընկերները կամ ոստիկանությունից են, Դանիելը ինֆո էր դրել, որ իրա բոլոր պրոֆիլներով իրենք են մտնում (ոստիկանության հետ համատեղ աշխատում էին): Հավանաբար հույս ունեին, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կոնտակտի դուրս կգա: Չեմ կարծում, որ միակ վարկածը քննության ընթացքում սպանությունն ա եղել:

----------


## Chuk

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա պաշտոնական վարկած, բայց ըստ տարբեր լրատվականների պատմությունն էսպես ա: Հարկադիրին 300 հազար դրամ է պարտք եղել, որպեսզի դրա պատճառով տունը կալանքի տակ չդրվի, տունը ձևակերպել է հարևանի անունով: Բանավոր պայմանավորվել են, որ վերջինս պետք է տունը ծախի ու գումարը տա իրեն: Բայց ըստ երևույթին վերջին(ներ)ս որոշել են, որ քանի տունն իրենց անունով է, կարող են Կարենին վերացնել ու «խոշոր շահում» ունենալ:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա պաշտոնական վարկած, բայց ըստ տարբեր լրատվականների պատմությունն էսպես ա: Հարկադիրին 300 հազար դրամ է պարտք եղել, որպեսզի դրա պատճառով տունը կալանքի տակ չդրվի, տունը ձևակերպել է հարևանի անունով: Բանավոր պայմանավորվել են, որ վերջինս պետք է տունը ծախի ու գումարը տա իրեն: Բայց ըստ երևույթին վերջին(ներ)ս որոշել են, որ քանի տունն իրենց անունով է, կարող են Կարենին վերացնել ու «խոշոր շահում» ունենալ:


Ըստ ոչ պաշտոնական վարկածների էլ ա մոտավորապես տենց: Երբ դեռ սպանության մասին տեղեկություն չկար, լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ տան հետ կապված ինչ-որ բան ա, մասնավորապես՝ վախեցրել են, որ փողերը ձեռից առնեն կամ Դուբայում են փողերը ձեռից առել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ասում եմ, եթե ինքը սենց հանրային դեմք չլիներ, էդ անասունները կարող ա նույնիսկ անպատիժ մնային։
Տեսել են մենակ տղայա, մտածել են կմարսեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում եմ, եթե ինքը սենց հանրային դեմք չլիներ, էդ անասունները կարող ա նույնիսկ անպատիժ մնային։
> Տեսել են մենակ տղայա, մտածել են կմարսեն։


Բայց տենց եսիմինչ հանրային դեմք չէր: Ուղղակի սաղի ստատուսների տակ հայտնվում էր: Բայց դե հա, ինչ կարգի անասուն պիտի լինեն, որ հերիք չի տունը ձեռից առնեն, դեռ մի բան էլ սպանեն: Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ էդ Դուբայից չեքինն էլ ա իրանց արածը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ էդ Դուբայից չեքինն էլ ա իրանց արածը:


Հա, ես սխալ էի, Դանիելն էլ ա հաստատել ասածդ:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե ՖԲ-ի քաղաքականապես ակտիվ զանգվածը իրան լավ գիտեր։

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ՖԲ-ի քաղաքականապես ակտիվ զանգվածը իրան լավ գիտեր։


Մենակ ՖԲ-ի չէ, իրան լավ գիտեին ակցիաներից, հանրահավաքներից, քաղաքացիական ու քաղաքական խմբերի հետ ակտիվ շփվում էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես երկու օր առաջ նոր իր անունն եմ իմացել, Բյուրն ասաց, որ անհետացել ա, թե չէ չգիտեի, որ սենց մարդ կա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս տղու դեմքը ինձ նենց ծանոթ ա։ Բայց չեմ կարողանում տեղը բերեմ որտեղից։ ՖԲից հաստատ չի որովհետև 4 տարի առաջ եմ ջնջել ՖԲս։ Ինքը հեչ հեռուստատեսությամբ ինչ որ հաղորդում վարե՞լ ա։

----------


## Chuk

Ներս, հեսա ա իրա *կենսագրությունը*.




> Ծնվել եմ 1982թ. մայիսի 5-ին, Երևանում։
> 2001թ. ավարտել եմ ԵՊՀ Աստվածաբանության ֆակուլտետի բակալավրիատը, 2003թ.՝ մագիստրատուրան։ 2006թ. ավարտել եմ Քաղաքական դասընթացների երևանյան դպրոցը, 2009թ.՝ ՀՀ պետական կառավարման ակադեմիան, 2012թ.՝ ՀՀ պետական կառավարման ակադեմիայի ասպիրանտուրան։ Մասնակցել եմ մի շարք կրթական ծրագրերի։
> Աշխատել եմ որպես Ազգային համագործակցություն հիմնադրամի կազմակերպչական տնօրեն, Փոխօգնություն ՓԲԸ կազմակերպչական տնօրեն, Հարթակ օրաթերթի թղթակից-վերլուծաբան։ 2015 թվականից աշխատում եմ «Իրազեկ քաղաքացիների միավորում» ՀԿ փորձագետ, «Շողակն» ԲՀԿ խորհրդատու և «Սարգսյան» իրավաբանական խմբի գլխավոր խորհրդատու։
> 2005 թվականից զբաղվում եմ հասարակական և քաղաքական գործունեությամբ։ Մի շարք օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությունների հեղինակ եմ։ 2005թ. ԱԺԴ երիտասարդական կառույցի ղեկավար, 2009 թվականից - ՀՀ Հանրային խորհրդի պետական-իրավական հարցերի հանձնաժողովի քարտուղար։ 2007թ. եղել եմ ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորությասն թեկնածու։
> 2001 թվականից Գիտակների հայկական ասոցիացիայի անդամ եմ։


Հաղորդում վարած դժվար, բայց կարող ա ինչ-որ հաղորդումների մասնակցած, հարցազրույցներ տված լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ներս, հեսա ա իրա *կենսագրությունը*.
> 
> 
> 
> Հաղորդում վարած դժվար, բայց կարող ա ինչ-որ հաղորդումների մասնակցած, հարցազրույցներ տված լինի:


Ես իրան առաջին անգամ միլիոնատեր խաղալուց եմ տեսել: Հիշվող դեմք ա, որ մի անգամ տեսնում ես, չես մոռանում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարող ա էլեկտրիկի միտինգներին ես տեսել ամռանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ վիդեոն: Ոնց որ կինո լինի  :Think:

----------

